# East or West Galveston??



## topnotch286 (May 1, 2012)

I'll be working in Galveston all this week (off daily about 3:30), so I figured I would try to take advantage of it and do some wading. Although I have fished there in the past, I don't know the area very well. I have a house in Sargent so I primarily fish East Matty. 

I will not have my boat, so I am looking for productive places to walk-in wade. I have 4x4. Yes... I have done some research and I have found a fair number of places to go, but since I will only be there for a week and have very limited time in the late afternoons/evenings to fish I was hoping someone could help me to narrow down and pinpoint areas that make the most sense based off of wind and tide movement. All artificial... ALL CPR...

Starting with this afternoon... incoming tide and SW 10-15 knots. Thoughts?? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go to San Luis Pass and wad the Galveston/bay side. Limits of trout came from there over the holidays. There are a lot of Flounder right now at the Pelican Causeway Bridge east side and you can walk up and down a concrete bulkhead. Also, Galveston State Park in Dana's cove is a very nice place to wade during the week. You'll have very little to no pressure actually in all the places. You always have Sea Wolf Park which can turn on fire this time of year, but can get crowded. Not too bad during the week.


----------



## topnotch286 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Cap'n!

:cheers:


----------

